# Leaving the country (cruise) have some questions and need some help!



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

OK so I leave to Puerto Rico on Saturday. Then two days later on a cruise out of San juan. Anyway I called verizon today to let them know so they can enable my global capabilities. The fees per minute and megabyte are ridiculous obviously. The Verizon rep I spoke to said I won't be charged if I keep my phone on wifi. I plan to keep it on airplane mode till I enable wifi. I'm leaving my daughter behind and I want to be able to call and check up on her without a ridiculous bill. Is anyone aware of any wifi calling apps that will allow free international calls. I have google voice but I'm not sure if that will work. Any help is appreciated.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

I would look into these three apps-
https://market.android.com/details?id=org.sipdroid.sipua&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsIm9yZy5zaXBkcm9pZC5zaXB1YSJd
https://market.android.com/details?id=finarea.MobileVoip&feature=search_result
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.wicall&feature=search_result


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks checking on them

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MattIrsay (Feb 11, 2012)

There's one called Viber that I use and know works for international calling. Works on wifi.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

MattIrsay said:


> There's one called Viber that I use and know works for international calling. Works on wifi.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


is it free to make calls?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

I've gone on 2 cruises. Carnival miracle and last year the Dream. Wifi on both of them was not free and odds are you will not end up getting service once out to sea. I would keep airplane mode on and turn data off so if you do turn your phone on you will only receive texts and whatever. Prices are ridiculous.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Not android related but let your bank know that you will be out of the country. The last thing you want them to do is put a hold on your card because they think it's stolen. Happened to me in Mexico, it was a pain just making a call to the states.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

bobAbooey said:


> Not android related but let your bank know that you will be out of the country. The last thing you want them to do is put a hold on your card because they think it's stolen. Happened to me in Mexico, it was a pain just making a call to the states.


+1 for that. It really sucks.


----------



## MattIrsay (Feb 11, 2012)

droidrage729 said:


> is it free to make calls?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 Yes it does. Sorry for the late response.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> Yes it does. Sorry for the late response.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


 thank you for the tip I would have not done that. I will give vibe a shot and hope next month my bill isn't 500 bucks. If wifi costs money I don't know what I'll do just screwed by the man again I guess.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mech_egr (Oct 18, 2011)

When I went on a cruise, I was able to purchase an unlimited data plan from vzw for 80ish a month (pro rated though if you cut it short so 20 a week). This may have changed (it was a year ago) but I would call to see whats avail. I couldn't call and only 1x data was avail on the ship... but that was enough to text via gvoice!
Just a thought!


----------

